# Best Silent 120mm Case Fans?



## corey407woc

Hey guys I just bought a CM 690 and want to add a top front fan and a bottom mount fan but want them to be quiet. Just wanted to know what the best ones to buy thanks guys. I need 2 by the way


----------



## Sonic

What's the most your willing to spend?

My vote would go for Scythe Slipstreams or S-Flex's, or Noctua's.


----------



## crazcookye

The best 120mm in term of performance and quietness IMO are the noctra fans.

But they are kinda expensive at more than 20 bucks a peice.
But whatever you do, STAY AWAY from the slienX fans.....bunch of garage.


----------



## soloz2

the best price/quiet performance are Yate Loons.
Next would be Scythe Slipstreams. I upgraded my Yates to scythes.
If you want real quiet then get Noctua, but they're about $20 each. I've got a p12 on my cpu cooler and I'd like to get another for my gpu cooler, but not right now.


----------



## kaivorth

These Yate Loons should come out to about 2 for $10

They also have medium and low speed ones there for the same price


----------



## Mr. Stroker

I used the 92mm version on my cpu and it is quiet so this should be similar

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129043


----------



## flushentitypacket

What about 120x38 fans? Are those usually better in terms of dba:cfm ratio?


----------



## fraudbrand

Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" 110 CFM at 37 db
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

I use 3 of these in my P182 with an Ultra 4 channel fan controller
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=2559758

Im about to replace my OCZ Vendetta 2 fan with one of these as well.

The Noctuas are nice but I cant bring my self to spend $80 on 4 fans only doing 50cfm.


----------



## KrenKO

I vote Yate's


----------



## bulmung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fraudbrand* 
Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" 110 CFM at 37 db
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

I use 8 of these in my nzxt zero case and they are great put them all on one fan controller and turn them up and down as needed.


----------



## anadalite

Personally, i went and grabbed a complete set (4) xilence fans for my antec 900, they do about 60 cfm i think for 20 db so they pretty quiet and a fiver a piece, thats about $11 atm


----------



## wigseryc

I'd got for Noctuas. I've got 3, and they're great!


----------



## SeanEE89

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaivorth* 
These Yate Loons should come out to about 2 for $10

They also have medium and low speed ones there for the same price

If you get Yate Loon's do not get them at xoxide.com. Get them only at Petra's Tech Shop. They buy them straight from Yate Loon from what I have heard around quite a bit.

I would recommend Noctuas though. I have one and I plan on replacing all of my other 120mm fans with more.

Yate Loons are a fabulous cheaper solution though; Antec TriCool Fans are also good atleast the ones in my Antec 300 are nice and quiet.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fraudbrand*


Scythe SY1225SL12SH 120mm "Slipstream" 110 CFM at 37 db
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185060

I use 3 of these in my P182 with an Ultra 4 channel fan controller
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=2559758


Unless the OP is planning on running a fan controller as well, those SHs are definitely not going to silent.







I run 800rpm L Slipstreams on my pc at home and even they aren't completely silent. If you're willing to put up with a little noise though, the 1200 Slipstreams offer a good cfm to noise ratio. The 800 rpm model is quiet but doesn't really move a ton of air if you have a big case.


----------



## soloz2

I run 1200M slipstreams at about 9v and they are near silent.


----------



## mechati

120 mm Sanyo Denki San Ace
http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x38mmfans.html

120mm Scythe S-FLEX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185006

120mm Rexus (Panaflo)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705001

My choices.


----------



## onlycodered

Noctua NF-P12 hands down. They're a bit expensive though. I had planned on using all NF-P12 fans in my case, but recently dropped that idea after figuring how much that would cost. I can buy about 3 to 4 Yate Loon fans for the price of one Noctua fan.


----------



## USFORCES

Yate also come in Low, med and high speed I only use Low and Med.

Low 47 CFM at 28 dB

Med 70.5 CFM at 33 dB

High 88 CFM at 40 dB


----------



## beanbagofdoom

What makes fans are the size, rpm and quality, forget what dB the manufactures state. If you want quiet/silence your looking at 1200rpm and below. I know the xilence fans run at 1400rpm, they are quiet, but not silent. 1000rpm is a good rpm for silence.

Go for:

Yate loons
Nexus

if your on a budget.


----------



## Zonda

Zalman, AC, S-Flex, Noctua, Enermax and Silverstone, many choices.


----------



## mechati

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanbagofdoom* 
What makes fans are the size, rpm and quality, forget what dB the manufactures state. If you want quiet/silence your looking at 1200rpm and below. I know the xilence fans run at 1400rpm, they are quiet, but not silent. 1000rpm is a good rpm for silence.

Go for:

Yate loons
Nexus

if your on a budget.

OK, so got question regarding that statement about rpm's:
what is more important:
1- cfm (somehow related to rpm)
2- static pressure?

if i take 20mm thick and 38mm fan both running at 1400rpm - which one is going to be more silent?


----------



## Dennisjr13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mechati* 
OK, so got question regarding that statement about rpm's:
what is more important:
1- cfm (somehow related to rpm)
2- static pressure?

if i take 20mm thick and 38mm fan both running at 1400rpm - which one is going to be more silent?

The 20mm thick fan will almost always be louder than a 38mm fan when both are pushing the same amount of air. Most choose to go with the thicker fans if they have the space for this very reason.


----------



## mechati

Another question - is there a difference if I mount the fan horizontally or vertically? Any impact on bearing, loudness, period of working properly, etc. I haven't seen any precautions from manufacturers side that the fan one or another should be mounted only for example vertically. If there is any info about that - I would be grateful for link or any other directions.


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mechati* 
Another question - is there a difference if I mount the fan horizontally or vertically? Any impact on bearing, loudness, period of working properly, etc. I haven't seen any precautions from manufacturers side that the fan one or another should be mounted only for example vertically. If there is any info about that - I would be grateful for link or any other directions.

Mounting sleeve bearing fans in a non-vertical orientation will usually result in more noise and reduced lifetime.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Noctua, but are little expensive -.-


----------



## okorn

Noctua.

Avoid SilentX, they brek too soon!


----------



## JSB

My two favorites 120mm fans are these

*Noiseblocker MF12-S2*









*Nexus Real Silent*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mechati* 
120 mm Sanyo Denki San Ace
http://www.petrastechshop.com/120x38mmfans.html

120mm Scythe S-FLEX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185006

120mm Rexus (Panaflo)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835705001

My choices.

Out of your choices only the Scythe S-Flex can be considered silent...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zonda* 
Zalman, AC, S-Flex, Noctua, Enermax and Silverstone, many choices.

Only S-Flex and Noctua are known in that list as having high quality silent fans.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeanEE89* 
If you get Yate Loon's do not get them at xoxide.com. Get them only at Petra's Tech Shop. They buy them straight from Yate Loon from what I have heard around quite a bit.

I would recommend Noctuas though. I have one and I plan on replacing all of my other 120mm fans with more.

Yate Loons are a fabulous cheaper solution though; Antec TriCool Fans are also good atleast the ones in my Antec 300 are nice and quiet.

Really silent yate loons don't really have much airflow to it. That's why they are only usually good for htpc's or get quiet a few of them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
I'd got for Noctuas. I've got 3, and they're great!

Noctuas are great if you can spare an arm or leg.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSB* 
My two favorites 120mm fans are these

*Noiseblocker MF12-S2*









*Nexus Real Silent*









noiseblockers i heard good things about but havent had time to mess with one. nexus is an undervolted YL.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *okorn* 
Noctua.

Avoid SilentX, they brek too soon!

SilenX simply blows. $20 bucks for quality inferior to yate loons.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mechati* 
OK, so got question regarding that statement about rpm's:
what is more important:
1- cfm (somehow related to rpm)
2- static pressure?

if i take 20mm thick and 38mm fan both running at 1400rpm - which one is going to be more silent?

CFM is how much cubic feet per minute. It basically means how many cubic feet of air can the fan move per minute. The usual correlation between rpm and cfm is a proportional relationship; higher rpm leads to higher cfm.

Static pressure is how much pressure the fan generates when it blows out the air or sucks the air in. In computer terms it means how hard a fan chokes when sucking air through anything besides open air aka radiator or heatsink. Fans like Panaflo, Noctua, YL, Scythe, and especially Papst and Sans Ace have very good amounts of static pressure. An easy way of measuring static pressure would be to hold increasing amounts of sheets of paper behind a fan and see how many sheets it can still blow up.


----------



## Genzel

I dont notice the S-flexs. The case(MozartTX) I got came with a bunch of cheap Thermaltake 120's. Left some of them in because they were free and I went overkill on the psu. The higher rpm S-flex 120s arent noticable at 100%. The thermaltakes and stock gpu fan are the only things that are really audible in my case .


----------



## kimosabi

A nice japanese guy recommended me this one in my thread @ aircooling:
http://www.svc.com/uc-ma12.html

I think im gonna get me some.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Enermax also makes a VERY quiet fan with what is called an "enlobal bearing" that is very cool. It is here.


----------



## RallyMaster

Not sure if you can make this fit...but Arctic Cooling ACF12PWMs are very quiet fans at 1200RPM or so. There's even a low-powered version from the factory that won't need fan control and IIRC that's the L model. I know my CM590 had no way of fitting dual ACF12PWMs up top with my heatsink in there (Ninja 2). Yate Loons are a great value but they don't like running as a top blowhole (assuming you're getting the sleeve bearing version and not the ball bearing one). I damaged the bearings on one of my YLs and now it has a slight clicking sound.


----------



## brain_stew

Can't beat the Yate Loons, cheap as chips and whisper quiet whilst shifting a decent amount of air. What more could you want?


----------



## curly haired boy

i went with the scythe S-flex fans in the 1200 RPM flavor; i have 2 acting as the front intake fans in my antec three hundred. they're not completely silent, but any noise you hear is from the whooshing of the air they move - i couldn't detect any mechanical noise until i held my ear within 5 inches of the fan.

i recently picked up a xigmatek 120mm fan and i have that sitting in a test box. it's also pretty quiet, but then i have it undervolted by a lot.


----------



## quaaark

I hate to bump this, but do you people find rubber/silicon fan mounts to be effective at keeping them quiet, as opposed to traditional screws?

If so, are there any fans that come packaged with them? (other than the noctua ones)


----------



## craigap

My nexus fans came with some rubber mounting things. I don't really know if they make/made a difference or not though.


----------



## LeeH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
I hate to bump this, but do you people find rubber/silicon fan mounts to be effective at keeping them quiet, as opposed to traditional screws?

If so, are there any fans that come packaged with them? (other than the noctua ones)


I've got a bunch of spares that came with my silenx fans. If you would like some, PM your address and I'll be happy to drop a bunch in an envelope and throw a stamp on it.


----------



## LaoFX

I would go for the Noctua P-12 fans. I have two of them and they are *very* quiet.


----------



## Buttnose

Noctua for overall best performance and Yate Loons for best price/performance. Looking at your hsf though, you could probably have 1800rpm YL's at full speed and they would be inaudible over the Ultra Kaze.


----------



## Ltar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spotswood* 
Mounting sleeve bearing fans in a non-vertical orientation will usually result in more noise and reduced lifetime.

I've had the same fan die 3 times from being mounted horizontally (blowing upwards). It's nothing a little oil can't fix.

As best as I can tell, some bearing mechanisms don't like being horizontal and the oil drains out. The fan develops a whine, you push the blade off the motor hub, add a drop of oil, and put it back to work.

It could also be that the fan I've got is a Silenx and they're just crappy fans. I wish somebody had told me their figures were complete bullshot before I bought 3 of them


----------



## sav5716

Not an expert but these look good to me.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185004
Someone else ever use these?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ltar* 
It could also be that the fan I've got is a Silenx and they're just crappy fans. I wish somebody had told me their figures were complete bullshot before I bought 3 of them









Sell them to an unsuspect n00b on eBay?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sav5716* 
Not an expert but these look good to me.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185004
Someone else ever use these?

They're good.

I rather get three Yate Loon Low-Speed (1350RPM) for the same price and volt-mod them.


----------



## Ltar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Sell them to an unsuspect n00b on eBay?










Naw, My current rig is being given away in its entirety and I'm building fresh. Got 3x Yate Loons and a Silverstone for the new build, $25 total through OCN sales.... Less than a single SilenX!

That case full of silenx's can be somebody else's airflow nightmare. If it weren't a Centurion 5, everything would probably suffocate in there.


----------



## Capwn

What does everyone think about these fans? 19 db at up to 90 cfm! does anyone own some ? i.e. know the quality/noise ratio?
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0312369


----------



## phurtive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


What does everyone think about these fans? 19 db at up to 90 cfm! does anyone own some ? i.e. know the quality/noise ratio?
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0312369


That quality is excellent. I am using one on my Megahalems CPU cooler at full power. It is very quiet for the amount of air it pushes, but keep in mind at full power (90 CFM) it is in fact louder than 19db. Sounds more like 24db. I imagine if used at around 75% rpm, they could be near silent. When I buy more case fans, I'm going with more R4s.


----------



## Intelship

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
What does everyone think about these fans? 19 db at up to 90 cfm! does anyone own some ? i.e. know the quality/noise ratio?
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0312369

The specs are grossly overrated. It actually says on the back of the packaging 69 CFM. 90 CFM is what I believe it will run at max speed. (which is definitely not at 19DBA).


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
I hate to bump this, but do you people find rubber/silicon fan mounts to be effective at keeping them quiet, as opposed to traditional screws?

If so, are there any fans that come packaged with them? (other than the noctua ones)

Zalman ZM-F3

Wonderful 120mm fan that comes with silent resistor that makes the fan very quiet and also comes with silicone pins! Only $10 too.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

http://www.enermaxusa.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id=139

I can't hear them at all and they push decent air.


----------



## Revenance

I'm very tempted to go for these soon.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...5&lng=en&set=1

Even though they may be fairly expensive.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I'm quite surprised nobody has mentioned the GentleTyphoon: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/scge120mmsic2.html

That's the AP-15 model, highest speed. This is the fan that Martinm210 said was the best noise/performance ratio and the fan he'd get personally as it is quiet.


----------



## dreadlord369

Gentletyphoons are great, don't get the Coolermaster R4's cause I have one and it only pushes around 70 cfm and its not that quiet. My gentletyphoon on the other hand, is quiet and pushes around the same amount of air(little less though) but its also one of the best designed fans I've ever seen.


----------



## PIRATE11

the enermax cluster fans are good seen many reviews on them, plus you can turn the lights off







D


----------



## PeaceMaker

I think I'm gonna go for a fan controller and try it with my existing tri-cools. If I don't like it, I'll opt for some yate loons, since so many people love them.


----------



## havox

gentle typhoon, gelids are pretty good but gentles would be the best bet. Also not sure if they are any good. Noctuas are a very expensive fan and there are much better for cheaper


----------



## elo820

hey guys, are these any good?

http://www.svc.com/fn-sx12-10.html

I want to cool my lian li a05b case and I will have 2 blow top fans and 2 intake from the front and the back. What do you guys think? I dont want to spend too much money up to 5 fans?


----------



## kow_ciller

They're okay.

I vote yate-loons. Cant beat them for the price. $3.60 from jab-tech.


----------



## elo820

Which ones ? Link! =D

I forgot to mention 2 out of the 5 fans are for cooling my h50 with a push and pull configuration and the other 3 are for the case.


----------



## Jeebus

edit : buying six of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999099 for new build - fun stuff now i get to make four 120mm holes in my case.


----------



## elo820

Don't do it. They are not silent at all even at lowest speed. Low sounds like a mini wind tunnel. I am trying to find the best option for myself too. I am wondering if the one that was reccommended to me is good but its a low profile one. I wouldn't know if its good for the h50 cooler.


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elo820* 
Which ones ? Link! =D

I forgot to mention 2 out of the 5 fans are for cooling my h50 with a push and pull configuration and the other 3 are for the case.

http://www.jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-12...2-pr-3009.html


----------



## elo820

WHoa! $3.50!? How does it perform If I were to have 5 hooked up to the mobo? Why are the prices soo low?

Choose corner style? Which one do i pick?


----------



## forthewinwinx2

The newer Noctuas.

I just bought a few and you can't hear them at all


----------



## Photograph

I am loving my Noctua NF-P12's, lots of static pressure and no noise


----------



## Tommie

Best 120's with decent pressure and CFM:

Noctua P-12
S-Flex

These have high quality bearings ( they call them Fluid Dynamic braings which is gimmicky offcourse ). The high quality 120*38 fans ( Papst, San Ace ) use ball bearings, which is good too. Sleeve bearing fans are usually lower quality, but a lot cheaper too.

The noctuas are a bit overpriced. I would get the S-flex. Uber bearing for a decent price.


----------



## est1984

I bought fans for my first parts and i just put it into my current build, man i can't notice the difference. This company must strive further to become the leading brand in silent fan technology.


----------



## Mr SniffelzZzZ

Gelid is real nice, about 20 DBA









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-016-_-Product

The coolermaster fans are rated at 19 DBA

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-060-_-Product

I have 3 of these in my rig they are preety loud >.< so i would try the gelids, these have great airflow.


----------



## javier

My favorite fans ever are the Scythe S-Flex F for 25mm thick, and panaflo M for 38mm deep. Put them on a controller, and they'll run silent when you want, and push lots of air when you want.


----------



## Coldplayer

nexus real silent are good but don't push that much air. Can't hear them at all. I would'nt think of noctua's. I have a few and they're kinda loud.


----------



## est1984

Yea I actually think Noctua are pretty loud if you want near silence. They're not noisey just mae a slow silent noticeble noise. Would prefer something quieter


----------



## peeinginthepool

Noctua Flex 120mm.


----------



## Bandrew

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Stroker* 
I used the 92mm version on my cpu and it is quiet so this should be similar

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835129043

I have one of those, and 5 slipstreams 1200rpm. The AreoCool is quieter and moves more air that the slipsteams.


----------



## TheLaw

I used Scythe S-Flex 120mm fans. Each runs at 8.7DBA. Doesn't move too much air but there are several other version, each one at a higher RPM. Mine are 800RPMs. They get up to about 2000RPMs.


----------



## ABeta

I am looking for a 120mm for my PC-P80. I need it to blow out lots of air to take from my Venomous X with a delta 3400 RPM blowing.

I have some slipstreams in my other case, but are these fans truly 110 CFM @ 1900 rpm?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


I am looking for a 120mm for my PC-P80. I need it to blow out lots of air to take from my Venomous X with a delta 3400 RPM blowing.

I have some slipstreams in my other case, but are these fans truly 110 CFM @ 1900 rpm?


So you are looking for quiet or lot of air?


----------



## ABeta

whoops thought this thread was from air cooling section...

but yeah lots of air but not ridiculous like delta 160 cfm but with 40 DBa. I just need a fan that will exhaust a lot of air to exhaust all the air coming from CPU and front intakes since the PC-p80 case only has one 120mm exhaust fan, the other exhaust is a 140mm at the top(which is taken care of already)

Basically I wanna know if the slipstreams rated 110 cfm is true or not, otherwise I am looking into the yate loon D12SH's 80 CFM. Any other recommendations are welcome though


----------



## AiAiAi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


I am looking for a 120mm for my PC-P80. I need it to blow out lots of air to take from my Venomous X with a delta 3400 RPM blowing.

I have some slipstreams in my other case, but are these fans truly 110 CFM @ 1900 rpm?


Here are e few fans that move large amounts and silent.
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/news.html

I have the Grand Kama Cross Cpu cooler with one of these.This has one 140mm but "holes" for mounting in 120mm (could call it fake 140mm)
Moves alot of air and hard to hear when its running at full speed.
The others came out a week ago and I have one in order (the same as the Yasya has) to change to get an even higher flow for my cpu heatsink. Fans both PWM and VR reg.

Great value fans. 
Will test mine (on my CPU) as it will deliver 23.0-110 CFM


----------



## TheLaw

I vote for Scythe S-Flex.


----------



## Jen

scythe gentle typhoons is what i would recommend. have tried many others so far those sound the best to me.

Jen


----------



## Reactions

How many and what type of fans should I buy for my future Corsair Obsidian 800D? I don't really care about noise just want them to cool good. Which fans should I buy for Push/Pull with a H50?


----------



## chingu

I went from Scythe S-flex G to Gentletyphoons and my computer has become noticeably quieter..and it still moves a good amount of air


----------



## Nick911

TYPHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS

Waited 6 months for them and glad I did BUY THEM!


----------



## Aawa

I have 2 of the scythe gentle typhoon 1450 rpm in push/pull on my corsair h50. The static pressure they provide along with the amount of air they move, they are whisper quiet. I cant even hear them running.

The quality on the fans are also great. They aren't flimsy like the yate loons i had in my Antec 900.


----------



## bobisgod

noiseblockers


----------



## valtopps

i use the silverstone fans they seem to me very quiet? i dont know compared to the rest of the recommended fans?


----------



## xan17

Check out Silenex


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xan17*


Check out Silenex


Nice bump... and on that subject, SilenXes have fake specs and die very quickly. I never recommend them for that reason.


----------



## hbfs

I have 4 Gentle Typhoon AP-14 fans running in my case right now (1 intake, 2 exhaust, 1 on heatsink) and I'm finding it a lot louder than I expected. Maybe it's just that my case has mesh everywhere for sound to leak out... I guess it's time for me to shop for a fan controller.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Sythe S-Flex


----------



## Tribulex

whats the name of those golf-ball style bladed fans. They look so sick with black cases, white and black.


----------



## tombug

Not sure if they were posted but these fans are so quiet I thought that they were dead when I turned my comp on.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811999072


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

That's because they push almost no air, even the specs show that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


whats the name of those golf-ball style bladed fans. They look so sick with black cases, white and black.


Sharkoon Silent Eagles.


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


That's because they push almost no air, even the specs show that.

Sharkoon Silent Eagles.











Silent Eagle is the old version, you want the SE2's I have 6 of them with 6 more coming my way. The modular cable system is very handy for switching out cables.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Silent Eagle is the old version, you the SE2's I have 6 of them with 6 more coming my way. The modular cable system is very handy for switching out cables.


The older Silent Eagle 1000 and 2000 use the golf ball blades, too, just not the modular cable afaik. Too bad the Silent Eagle SE doesn't come in 2000RPM or I'd try one...


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


The older Silent Eagle 1000 and 2000 use the golf ball blades, too, just not the modular cable afaik. Too bad the Silent Eagle SE doesn't come in 2000RPM or I'd try one...


They do indeed, but they are no longer available according to sharkoon. The 1500's seem to be perfect for cases but I wouldn't slap them on rads.

Fractal Designs seems to make nice fans suitable for small wc setups that my customers have asked for.

They also have the white/black scheme


----------



## sgr215

I've got to admit, every S-Flex fan I've had produced an annoying whine and as such is probably the last fan I'd use for quietness. Perhaps I'm just unlucky but I've had three S-Flex F's and all three sounded like a hair dryer was on in the distance. I find it only happens when there's a certain amount of static pressure but the problem is that's in most places you'd want to place them. For example, if I put them on my heatsink or my side window of my CM690II I get the whine. Also, it happens on flimsy metal cases too. If the case has thicker metal it tends to not happen though. (I have one on the bottom of my case and it doesn't do it for example) However, the whine is so bad that I'd actually prefer much louder fans than the whine S-flex fans produce. As a result I refuse to buy another S-flex fan.


----------



## pieisgood2

i love it when people recommend these fans for a silent setup. roflmao every time.
http://www.xoxide.com/yate-loon-highspeed-120.html
at 40dba that thing is not even close to silent


----------



## GreenStone

Would it be acceptable to use the Gentle Typhoons (1450 RPM) horizontally and vertically or is just one orientation preferred?


----------



## hbfs

Gentle typhoons have double ball bearings and thus should work great in either orientation. It is fans with sleeve bearings that you should avoid using in a horizontal orientation.


----------



## GreenStone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*


Gentle typhoons have double ball bearings and thus should work great in either orientation. It is fans with sleeve bearings that you should avoid using in a horizontal orientation.


Thanks! Then I could get myself 3 of them.


----------



## [email protected]

I have 2xVipers and they are pretty silent and also have very good airflow:83cfm.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...id=57&subcat=4


----------



## AFQ

Noctua NF-P12s, best silent fans.


----------



## hbfs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AFQ*


Noctua NF-P12s, best silent fans.


Watch out for the price though. Gentle Typhoons perform nearly as well, for half the price. But if money is no object, and you don't mind the unique color scheme, Noctuas are the best.


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaoFX*


I would go for the Noctua P-12 fans. I have two of them and they are *very* quiet.


Are these PWM fans?


----------



## Mark_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aawa*


I have 2 of the scythe gentle typhoon 1450 rpm in push/pull on my corsair h50. The static pressure they provide along with the amount of air they move, they are whisper quiet. I cant even hear them running.

The quality on the fans are also great. They aren't flimsy like the yate loons i had in my Antec 900.


Are these fan PWM?

What I mean is can the BIOS regulate the speed?


----------



## calavera

something interesting to consider for noise levels: Martinm210's fan comparison


----------



## adamlau

I'll take the Noiseblocker NB-MP12-P (PWM) over any Noctua 120mm.


----------



## dangerclose88

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/84...tl=g33c165s358


----------



## Mark.au

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...s-roundup.html
with charts on 57 120/140 mm fans.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...oundup_28.html has the charts.


----------



## wompwomp

Sorry to bump an old thread but which yeta loons fans would you recommend for maximum quietness?


----------



## Wazige

i am using Nexus Real silent D12SL-12 in my case. They are pretty silent when you use a fancontroller to get them to low rpm. they were really cheap to


----------



## iatacs19

I have tried Noctuas and dislike them. I prefer Gentle Typhoons AP14 and AP13, I have 2 of each and the quality of the sound is much better than any other fan out there.


----------



## The_Network

How are you people calling 40db yate loons quiet? A v12 lambo makes less noise than that.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazcookye;4584219*
> The best 120mm in term of performance and quietness IMO are the noctra fans.
> 
> But they are kinda expensive at more than 20 bucks a peice.
> But whatever you do, STAY AWAY from the slienX fans.....bunch of garage.


Scythe GT's for sure.

Also, I couldn't help but laugh at 'garage'. LOL.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Network;14099069*
> How are you people calling 40db yate loons quiet? A v12 lambo makes less noise than that.


You undervolt them I believe.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

I have two antec tricool 120 and on medium they are extremely quiet but not silent


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tommie*


Best 120's with decent pressure and CFM:

Noctua P-12 
S-Flex

These have high quality bearings ( they call them Fluid Dynamic braings which is gimmicky offcourse ). The high quality 120*38 fans ( Papst, San Ace ) use ball bearings, which is good too. Sleeve bearing fans are usually lower quality, but a lot cheaper too.

The noctuas are a bit overpriced. I would get the S-flex. Uber bearing for a decent price.



Scythe 120mm S-FLEX Fan 1200rpm Fan -$24.00
Noctua NF-P12 120mm Fan-$26.00-6 year warranty

$2.00 for 6 year warranty


----------



## elektrohora

I have two Tacens Spiro 120mm set to 7v pushing [email protected] (or 12v pushing [email protected]). They seem premium quality build and really are pretty quiet. Then I have the stock Corsair 120mm fan on my H60 and it is LOUD! so I think IÂ´ll swap it for a Spiro as well.
What do you guys think of the Spiro fans? Cheers!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Try out the CoolerMaster TurbineMasters. I have the Mach 1.8 versions and they push air like a bugger.


----------



## fido

this website should help you,
http://www.quietpc.com/products/120mmfans

i think the AeroCool Shark 140mm Black Fan is the best


----------



## brandontaz2k2

Noctua slipstreams .


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Okey, I'm now utterly tired of my noisy computer so i'm now going back to one of my older cases which has noise dampening material inside it. But i'm not sure what fans i'm gonna use in the system, my first thoughts were to get a bunch of noctuas as my noise experience with them has been excellent. But I'm reading a lot f people are recommending GT AP-15's, i have some lying around that i used for my rads, is that the way to go? And let the motherboard adjust the fan speed since i would have to get up and walk a couple of meters every time i want to change the fan speed on a controller.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Okey, I'm now utterly tired of my noisy computer so i'm now going back to one of my older cases which has noise dampening material inside it. But i'm not sure what fans i'm gonna use in the system, my first thoughts were to get a bunch of noctuas as my noise experience with them has been excellent. But I'm reading a lot f people are recommending GT AP-15's, i have some lying around that i used for my rads, is that the way to go? And let the motherboard adjust the fan speed since i would have to get up and walk a couple of meters every time i want to change the fan speed on a controller.


Which old case are you talking about? You don't necessarily need noise dampening to have a very quiet computer. I think solid construction and having good airflow helps a lot more.

I greatly prefer GT AP-15s over every Noctua fan I've tried. Noctuas can't reach inaudible levels which is a huge flaw. If your mobo can do voltage control for every GT, that would be perfect. You have an Asus board so it might be possible with Speedfan.

There are also a lot of other fan options too, some cheaper and some more expensive. Depends how quiet you want to go.

Your loudest fan right now is probably the one on your GTX 480. You might want to upgrade GPUs or mod it so its quieter.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Which old case are you talking about? You don't necessarily need noise dampening to have a very quiet computer. I think solid construction and having good airflow helps a lot more.
> I greatly prefer GT AP-15s over every Noctua fan I've tried. Noctuas can't reach inaudible levels which is a huge flaw. If your mobo can do voltage control for every GT, that would be perfect. You have an Asus board so it might be possible with Speedfan.
> There are also a lot of other fan options too, some cheaper and some more expensive. Depends how quiet you want to go.
> Your loudest fan right now is probably the one on your GTX 480. You might want to upgrade GPUs or mod it so its quieter.


The case is an Lian Li PC-6070.

Hmm, maybe i should go with the AP-15s anyway, i installed Noctua NF-S12-1200 in the case now, sure they don't sound much at all, but they don't move a lot of air neither.

Yeah i'm looking to get either a Accelero Xtreme III or an Alpenföhn Peter for the 480 or even change it to a GTX670 with better cooling.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Yeah i'm looking to get either a Accelero Xtreme III or an Alpenföhn Peter for the 480 or even change it to a GTX670 with better cooling.


670 Windforce !


----------



## ohhgourami

Yup, the GTX 670 Windforce is definitely the way to go!

If not, you better get a Thermalright Shaman as a cooler.


----------



## carterboy

guys this thread was made in 08 -.-


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carterboy*
> 
> guys this thread was made in 08 -.-


Sure if you're only reading the first post. But someone asked a question a week ago since this was the proper thread to post on...


----------



## Preacher666

What's the best way to control case fans? I have one PWM connector on my board for case fans. I was thinking of getting a splitter and connecting the two fans I'm going to replace in my p180 to that. Only thing is the typhoons I was thinking of getting aren't PWM. Should I just get normal 3 pin fans and connect them?

I have an ASRock pro4m and I'm not sure how good the fan control on them is!

Never bothered about my case fans before but since getting a seasonic x psu I notice them much more and want things a lot quieter!


----------



## kanaks

I was searching for an exhaust fan to match Corsair 600t SE color scheme and to provide a decent amount of airflow as well. There are plenty of options at the 120mm spot (ARCTIC F TC, Corsair Air etc) so it was a a close call.
I selected sharkoon and I am still trying to evaluate my choice. Its as silent as it can get and produces enough drift to keep the system cool. Please note that i use my rig for gaming only and the cpu is not overclocked (hmm wrong forum







).

Pros
+ Inaudible
+ Good Looks
+ Love the white sleeving
+ Good amount of extras included (rubber mounting gear, screws and a 4 to 3 pin converter)

Cons
- it's not suffice when you need a lot of air moved (i.e. its the only exhaust fan)
- The sleeved fan cable is a little short

here is a test I performed Vs the 120mm stock fan of my corsair 600t at 12V. I think that the next its going to be Corsair's Air Series AF120.


----------



## Aleckazee

Can't go wrong with noctuas if you ask me. Well worth the extra $$


----------



## kanaks

Noctuas are top of the crop, if they could only add some more color schemes at their fans it was going to be a no brainer for high end solutions. On the other hand their colors are their trademark and a statement on performance over looks


----------



## Aleckazee

yeh to be honest I don't mind the colour too much because like you said, it's their trademark


----------



## fido

not really i got this link i just watched it , I am not sure to trust that guy maybe he just made up the graphs and corsair paid him some money









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uUXt7mE6Qg&feature=player_embedded

watch it and this is the graphs link to download

http://www.linustechtips.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Corsair-Fans.rar


----------



## zzzz

noctua or akasa apache


----------



## fido

but in the tests it shows that noctua not that good don't know how they got that reputation !? maybe its good value there fans like corsair cost less and perform better


----------



## Elohim

nooseblocker Multiframes or BeQuiet silent wings 2 are imo the best silent Fans, way better than Noctua Fans.


----------



## Sandman8709

Enermax T.B. Silencer.

Red
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214030

Blue
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214029

No LED
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214028

They are seriously QUIET and perform well.


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sandman8709*
> 
> Enermax T.B. Silencer....
> They are seriously QUIET and perform well.


I've been looking HARD at the Enermax, especially since the BeQuiets don't seem readily available in the U.S. and reviews are mixed on the expensive NB Multiframes - would you say the T.B.S' have enough pressure to perform well for a rad push/pull setup while still staying somewhat muted?

I'm torn between these, the Cougars and Corsair SPs...


----------

